# Thanks



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all so now I'm married! I want to say a massive massive *Thank You* to Dave (coffeechap) for being there on the day and to let me use the lever for the fist time it was awesome!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats man .......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats Slee


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Did he conduct the ceremony?







....with this lever I now pronounce you....

congratulations Slee.

Excellent Dave, it's a good idea for a Baristic element on a wedding day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it was a really great afternoon, was fab to see the guests enjoying carefully crafted coffee, such a great idea and happy to help out at short notice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> it was a really great afternoon, was fab to see the guests enjoying carefully crafted coffee, such a great idea and happy to help out at short notice.


What coffee did you take ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rave cuban serano, absolutely lovely through milk and great as espresso. Lovely to hear people saying it was the best coffee they had tasted. Met some lovely people and realy enjoyed the day.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Totally forgot to mention that Dave saved the day after the guy who was originally going to do it pulled out 2 weeks before the wedding!

Dave was excellent and everyone loved that he knew so much and was happy to show


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Rave cuban serano, absolutely lovely through milk and great as espresso. Lovely to here people saying it was the best coffee they had tasted. Met some lovely people and realy enjoyed the day.


The fact you had the milk temp spot on meant everyone loved it, smooth as you like no sugar needed


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice one Chap!

and

Congrats Slee (and Mrs Slee)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

What a brilliant idea. Wish I'd thought of it. Congratulations.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats. Is that JD lurking in the background by any chance?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! Wish I had thought of that!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Congrats all! What a great thing to do with many kudos to CC.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just seen this thread - Congratulation Lee. Sounds like it worked out very well in the end after the panic.

Good work Dave


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just seen this also.

Great idea!

Congrats to the newlyweds.x


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone and thanks Darren for fielding my first desperate calls so glad I found this forum and bought the Silvia it was meant to be


----------

